# Does anyone use eye goggles?



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

We go boating alot and also have a convertable. I was debating on whether I needed to get a pair of eyegoggles for my gsd to protect her eyes from the wind/bugs/etc. Does anyone use these or is it a waste?
Thanks!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I use them for Aodhán. She likes to ride with her head sticking up out of the sun roof in my SUV. :laugh: She gets a lot of looks when we go driving down the street.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd be worried about the ears too, those big ears are like funnels for debris!

I don't use goggles, I bought a pair because they were on sale and I thought they might come in handy some time but I've never had a dog who was comfortable wearing them.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I do, and I have a pair of medium doggles I could sell you if you're interested. I bought both the medium and large to see which I liked the fit better on for my dog.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would use goggles anytime your in the wind or bright sun to protect the eyes..........my Toby RIP had pannus and eye problem so we got used to using them with him.anytime we go four-wheeling or boating with the dogs we put them on........its just like introducing a muzzel or anything else......take them on and off using food and quick bouts of wearing them for a while and start leaving them on longer etc.......


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks all. It seems to me to be a good idea to protect the eyes. I just didnt want people to think I was playing dress up with my dog. LOL I know how bad the wind bothers my eyes in the car and on the boat so I want to protect my dogs eyes.


----------

